# Visitenkarte nicht in Signatur einfügbar



## Eed (19. Juli 2007)

Hallo!
Ich möchte gerne in meiner Signatur, die Visitenkarte von meiner Magierin haben. Jedoch wird jedesmal irgendwie der Code gekürzt zur Visitenkarte.

Eigentlich sollte er in den Signatur Optionen so aussehen:


```
[url=http://www.buffed.de/?c=2478739][img]http://www.buffed.de/cards/Mug%27thol/K%E2rina-7.jpg[/img][/url]
```

Aber wenn ich das so einfüge und auf Speicher klicke dann, wird er automatisch so eingekürzt:


```
[url=http://www.buffed.de/?c=2478739][img]http://www.buffed.de/cards/Mug[/img][/url]
```

Daraus folgt das nicht die Visitenkarte angezeigt wird, sondern ein Bild wo steht: "Charakter nicht gefunden".
Die Visitenkarte von meinem Jäger kann ich aber problemlos einfügen, da kommt dieser Fehler nicht.

Weiss jemand woran das liegt?

MfG,

Dee


----------



## Isegrim (21. Juli 2007)

Das liegt bei dir an dem Hochstrich im Servernamen und dem Accent Circonflexe im Charakternamen. Ist auch der Grund dafür, daß Armory-Links zu Spielern auf Realms mit Hochstrich im Namen nicht richtig funktionieren.

Ich habe probiert, die Zeichen durch html-Code im {img}-Tag darzustellen, bekomme dann aber die Meldung &#8222;Dynamische Seiten in 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (21. Juli 2007)

Ja - ist leider ein Problem mit den Sonderzeichen.
Ich hab dir die Signatur mal manuell erweitert.


----------



## Eed (21. Juli 2007)

Habs mal mit ner Subdomain über meine Domain probiert. Leider kommt dann immer die Fehlermeldung: "Die von Dir gewählte Dateierweiterung ist ungültig. Überprüfe bitte Deine Eingabe."

EDIT1: Das das nicht mit den Sonderzeichen fuktioniert muss aber neu sein. Weil sonst ging es mit der Visitenkarte meines Jägers. Leider geht das da nun auch nicht mehr.

EDIT2: Ich glaube die beste Lösung wäre, wenn man die Ordner der Realms, die bei euch aufm Webserver sind so umbennent das sie ohne Sonderzeichen sind. Z.B. Das der Ordner Mug'thol in Mugthol umbenannt wird. Und die Visitenkartenbilder nicht nach den Charaktername benannt werden sondern nach der Charakter ID. So, dass das Bild dann z.B. in meinem Falle: 2795635-3.jpg oder beim anderen Wunschbild z.B. 2795635-7.jpg heisst.

EDIT3: Habe die Bilder nun erst ma bei mir aufn Webspace geladen, solange bis das Problem richtig gelöst wurde.


----------



## Pestfurz (23. Juli 2007)

Hi des gleiche problem hatte ich auch du musst in der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^


----------



## Isegrim (23. Juli 2007)

Funktioniert bei mir nicht. :I
Klappt das bei irgendjemand anderem mit Eeds Daten ohne das www?


```
[url=http://www.buffed.de/?c=2478739][img]http://www.buffed.de/cards/Mug%27thol/K%E2rina-7.jpg[/img][/url]
```

 Würde mich zwar schwer wundern, weil ja noch immer Sonderzeichen verarbeitet werden, aber man kann’s ja mal probieren.

Bitte denkt an den Vorschau-Button!	


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eed (24. Juli 2007)

Also ich habs getestet. Ohne dem www gehts auch nicht. Mich wundert aber das die Visitenkarte von meinem Jäger funktioniert. Denn der ist ja auch auf dem selben Server und von daher hat der Servername auch das Sonderzeichen. Und eingekürzt in:


```
[url=http://www.buffed.de/?c=2377070][img]http://www.buffed.de/cards/Mug[/img][/url]
```

Wird er genauso wie der von meiner Magierin, aber funktionieren tuts mit dem trotzdem.


----------



## Tardok (8. September 2007)

Ich hab auch n problem wenn ich den bbc code in die signatur einfüge dann klappt das zwar und wird ned iw geküetzt oder was aber wenn ich dann nen beitrag erstelle dann erscheint die visitenkarte ned  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (8. September 2007)

Tardok schrieb:


> Ich hab auch n problem wenn ich den bbc code in die signatur einfüge dann klappt das zwar und wird ned iw geküetzt oder was aber wenn ich dann nen beitrag erstelle dann erscheint die visitenkarte ned
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was versuchst du denn einzufügen?


----------



## Tardok (8. September 2007)

Die Visitenkarte in die Signatur


----------



## ZAM (8. September 2007)

Tardok schrieb:


> Die Visitenkarte in die Signatur



Welche Genau, Charakter + Realm.


----------



## Tardok (8. September 2007)

Tardok realm Anetheron


----------



## Isegrim (8. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann das Problem nicht nachvollziehen. Es funktioniert, wie man sieht.

Tardok, füge bitte folgenden BB-Code in deine Signatur ein:


```
[url=http://www.buffed.de/?c=2526766][img]http://www.buffed.de/cards/Anetheron/Tardok-3.jpg[/img][/url]
```

(Die graphische Gestaltung der Visitenkarte wird von der Zahl vor dem .jpg beeinflußt. Wähle einfach die, die dir am meisten gefällt, auf der Seite zu deinem Char aus.)


----------



## Tardok (9. September 2007)

Ja des hatte ich ja schon in der signatur und es hat trotzdem nicht funktioniert


----------



## Isegrim (9. September 2007)

Ich hab deine Karte jetzt mal testweise in meine Signatur eingefügt, um zu zeigen, daß es klappt. Bitte füge auch du statt des Bratwurst-Spruchs den BB-Code in die Signatur ein. Mich würde mal interessieren, ob und was dann angezeigt wird.


----------



## Tardok (9. September 2007)

ok jetzt dürfte es funktionieren danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (9. September 2007)

Ah, wunderbar! =) Wäre das also auch gelöst.


----------

